# [Article] Design guidelines for ecommerce product pages from eyetracking research



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I posted this article on Twitter, but I think it's definitely worth it to post it here as well since so many members here have online ecommerce stores for their t-shirts.

The article is called "What People See Before They Buy" What people see before they buy: Design guidelines for e-commerce product pages with eyetracking data | cxpartners

It was written by the folks at CXPartners, a design firm out of the UK that focuses on the user experience.

The article offers 10 tips based on their research watching customers shop at various online sites:

*Definitely worth a read: *What people see before they buy: Design guidelines for e-commerce product pages with eyetracking data | cxpartners


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a great article. Lots of good info here. I know I'm sometimes guilty of information overload when I write pages for our web site, so that's definitely something to remember. 

Thanks for posting this. Gave me some things to consider.


----------

